# Getting bored with my ebjd :(



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey ya'all!
So back in April I bought 2 juvie ebjd's from a LFS at about 1"ish in size. It's been 6 months now and one of them I lost a few weeks ago (it's head and eyes seemed to be growing but not it's body) and the other has only grown about 1/4 to 1/2 inch more! I don't understand what the problem is or if I just got genetically retarded fish. 
I do 50% water changes once a week. The temp is 80-81F, he/she is in a 46 gal tank alone, and I feed Omega One flakes, NLS pellets, and bloodworms as a treat a few times a week. 
Could anyone please tell me what, if anything, I am doing wrong? I am about ready to trade him in and go back to Malawi's. 
Thanks in advance.
Renee


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

It sounds like you're doing everything right. They are weaker fish in general and can be very slow growers. Also some EBJDs are weaker than others. I have a few and one fish I've had over 2 years is half the size of the others I bought in the same batch.

So hang in there or trade him in if you're completely fed up with him.


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

EBJD's are very different then normal jacks. Have you tested your water? And also, 81 is pretty warm for CA tank, I keep mine more around 75.


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

Temp is fine I keep my ebjds at 80 - 82 degrees. When buying ebjd that small its best to do a small group as they are quite hit or miss genetically only like 10% of a spawn will amount to anything. I would suggest if you want to acquire a nice ebjd buy one at 2 or 3" or if buying juvies get a small group. It's worth it as a large healthy ebjd is a spectacular sight.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

cichlidfan16 said:


> EBJD's are very different then normal jacks. Have you tested your water? And also, 81 is pretty warm for CA tank, I keep mine more around 75.


I was aware, after doing much research before I bought them, that they are different and genetically weaker in general. That being said, I did expect more growth than this at 6 months of age.

Have I tested my water for what, specifically? This is an established tank, going on 18 months now, that I try to keep in pristine condition. Also, in my research on ebjd's, I discovered that most keep them around 80F,so I don't think that is too warm.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Aquatic Aggression said:


> Temp is fine I keep my ebjds at 80 - 82 degrees. When buying ebjd that small its best to do a small group as they are quite hit or miss genetically only like 10% of a spawn will amount to anything. I would suggest if you want to acquire a nice ebjd buy one at 2 or 3" or if buying juvies get a small group. It's worth it as a large healthy ebjd is a spectacular sight.


Thanks for your reply. I also feel the temp is fine. I was posting parameters so others could get a general idea of the ebjds environment.

When I purchased the two together, it was just the two of them available at the LFS. I would have purchased more from them if they had them available. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

If the little guy is healthy otherwise I would suggest just giving it some time. I have an ebjd that I've had since he was 1" about a year old now and still only about 3.5 inches but it finally seems to be hitting some type of growth spurt. All his siblings outgrow him immediately.

Just try to keep a varied diet with quality pellets being the everyday staple. Nls, omega one, hikari, etc just switch off everyday or so. I use aquarium salt when doing waterchanges. You definitely have the right idea by not having them in a tank overstocked with aggressive cichlids. Once they hit 5-6" they can handle themselves but until then they can be wussies.


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to see some pics! Maybe I can help you decide if there is anything you can do for the little guy.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Aquatic Aggression said:


> I want to see some pics! Maybe I can help you decide if there is anything you can do for the little guy.


I will try to get some shots of him later today. I don't have a great camera and will have to use my iphone. Will get back to ya later today with those.


----------



## Cich150 (Oct 12, 2011)

"An adult Electric Blue Jack Dempsey displays a magnificent blue coloration. This dazzling fish is a naturally occurring variant of the Jack Dempsey. It is said that for a long time hatched fry with this bluish coloration were consider runts and were discarded. Fortunately for those who want a spectacular cichlid this variant is being developed in captivity today. Though the Dempsey is relatively easy to breed, it does take a considerable amount of time and the right set-up, so these fish are rather rare and are expensive.

The Electric Blue JacK Dempsey is a wonderfully attractive show type fish. It will do well when provided with adequate space and compatible tankmates. Unlike its parentage, this variety is slightly smaller and has been found to be a less aggressive cichlid, sometimes almost shy. They will do well in semi-aggressive communities. They like a tank bottom of fine sand, plenty of hiding places among rocks and wood, and a cover of floating plants. They do burrow and will eat the plant's".

I hope this qoute from animal world helps you - to me they sound like wonderful fish once established - see the pic from this above qoute from animal world (pls google it)...being considered runts in the past - they were discarded - but if you have the right set up - you will have wonderful grownup ebjd's!! I would personally give my eye teeth to have one in my tank - we don't seem to get them here...consider yourself lucky n do lot's of tank husbandry to keep em healthy. :thumb:


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I have now lost my second ebjd. He was getting weaker last week (not eating, hiding all day) so I treated the tank for bloat as recommended from a link here which I had been successful with in the past, and he seemed to be better for a couple of days but took a turn for the worse. I found him dead this morning.  Oh well.

Now what do I do with this tank? It has one little, giant danio in it, 46 gallon bowfront, perhaps I will just go to the LFS and buy one regular jack dempsey......not sure.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

How about a pair of nics with some columbian tetras? opcorn:


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:
 

> How about a pair of nics with some columbian tetras? opcorn:


I am not familiar with either of those fish. Will have to look them up.


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

A 46 bow is a beautiful tank but dont think it will be large enough for a jd.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd go for a smaller pair of Rainbows, or one of the Archocentrus or Cryptoheros genus would be great in there along with a cool pleco and some dithers.

Would a 46g be too small for a pair of Nics? Grown out to 8-10", they wouldn't have much room in there.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

MonteSS has a breeding pair of Nics that occupy his 46 bow that seem to be very happy, I wouldn't argue with success, although rainbows could be a wonderful pair to have in that tank as well


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't argue with that! :thumb:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Look into some of the SA Dwarfs you could get a very colorful and active community in that tank. A little research and some shopping and it could be stunning.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions!

I am starting to look around to see what I want to do. I'd like to not change the tank too much, it has aragonite substrate and lace rock already. If I do some Rainbows what would I need to add? Time to do some more research. I see some juvie Rainbows on aquabid for what seems to be a decent price.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine love to graze algae all day, especially off the plants. A few anubias and/or java ferns work nicely.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

livingroomdiver said:


> Mine love to graze algae all day, especially off the plants. A few anubias and/or java ferns work nicely.


I like the sound of that! I have lace java fern and anubias already!!

ETA: May I see a picture of your tank?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I was thinking about a photo session one day soon. When I get some, I'll post a thread. :thumb:


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, the color doesn't look great, but here's a link. If she starts to drop eggs, I'll try again with different lighting. Hopefully this gives you an idea of how the tank is laid out, and how GORGEOUS these fish are come breeding time!


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

livingroomdiver said:


> Sorry, the color doesn't look great, but here's a link. If she starts to drop eggs, I'll try again with different lighting. Hopefully this gives you an idea of how the tank is laid out, and how GORGEOUS these fish are come breeding time!


Your tank looks great!! Thank you for posting that video. I love all the plants. What are the long stemmed plants on the left and right sides? Also, do you have a co2 setup and/or dose with ferts?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! :thumb: The long stemmed plants are Anubias Hastifolia. Just picked them up about a month ago, and they're doin great. I'm just waiting for them to take root on the wood so I can get that ugly twine out of there.  I don't run any CO2, but I do dose with Flourish Excel and Flourish Iron 2-3 times a week. It's a very low maintenance set up. Lighting is 2x 54w T5's from AH Supply.


----------

